# Erie-Central Basin Launch



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey guys, new to forum and also ice fishing. I’m going to be heading out on Lake Erie tomorrow, probably somewhere between Mentor and Fairport Harbor, I was wondering where the best place to launch atvs/snowmobiles would be? Typically when we launch our boat, we do so at Mentor Lagoons, but I don’t know if I trust the ice in those channels to support our atvs and equipment. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Don’t even try it you’ll kill your self


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Don’t even try it you’ll kill your self


Not sure what you’re referencing: the ice thickness of the central basin, launching in Mentor/Fairport Harbor, or just being on the ice in general? 

The central basin is currently locked up, with an average depth of 6-10” and hasn’t been dealing with southern winds. I’m not sure I understand...


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I wouldn't take my machines out there if I were you. No need to you can catch whatever you want right off the side of the pier. Think about it you really want to get wet today?


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Let me expand upon that before somebody calls me out. Fish East of the Fairport Harbor Pier you'll still have to go out on the ice but you won't have to go far. Whatever you decide good luck and post up how it went.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> I wouldn't take my machines out there if I were you. No need to you can catch whatever you want right off the side of the pier. Think about it you really want to get wet today?


Thank you for the response. Absolutely agree on not wanting to end up wet. I was considering the atv for ease of mobility. Going by foot would seem to be favorable I presume.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> Let me expand upon that before somebody calls me out. Fish East of the Fairport Harbor Pier you'll still have to go out on the ice but you won't have to go far. Whatever you decide good luck and post up how it went.


If a short trot onto the ice in Fairport Harbor could put us onto some walleye, we would most definitely be happy with that option. I assumed they would be further out. If our safest option is to just to jig for perch offshore, we would be okay with that as well. We’re just looking to expand our fishing on Erie to all 4 seasons


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You serious?


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Muddy said:


> You serious?


Yes, and this is why I asked. Would there be a more appropriate way for me to phrase the question?


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Jfegan check Lake Erie Fishing forum. There's a post there I think you'll be pleased to read.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

kayakcrazy said:


> Jfegan check Lake Erie Fishing forum. There's a post there I think you'll be pleased to read.


Thank you


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The question seemed kind of far fetched. That would be a dangerous attempt.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

I live in Geneva and just came thru saybrook on lake road saw one spot prob. 50 yd circle about 300 yards out not frozen with ducks in it ! the rest looked fine but I would not trust it yet out this way !


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Jfegan,

Don’t be too surprised by the responses you get when asking about ice fishing the central basin. In my opinion, unless you are planning on fishing inside a harbor, it’s not worth the risk. The open lake ice is dynamic. It doesn’t really lock up like the inland lakes do. The lake is 55 miles wide in the central basin. It can be frozen for 10 miles out, but it still has room to move. I’ve seen the lake where one day it was frozen out past the horizon and the next day no ice in sight. If that’s not enough to deter you you also need to know that you’ll be dealing with shove ice. Because of the wind and waves, the ice is stacked up on itself. I have drilled through 12” of ice, found a foot of water and then another 12” of ice. Ultimately it is your choice to try the open lake. I’ll admit I tried it a few times when I was younger and had a bigger set on me. Hopefully you’ll take heed in my past experiences.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stay off the main lake over this way. We will be hearing about you on the news bro. Fish lagoons. We are here now and ice is 5-10". Only one nice perch since 930 this morning tho.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Steelhauler said:


> Jfegan,
> 
> Don’t be too surprised by the responses you get when asking about ice fishing the central basin. In my opinion, unless you are planning on fishing inside a harbor, it’s not worth the risk. The open lake ice is dynamic. It doesn’t really lock up like the inland lakes do. The lake is 55 miles wide in the central basin. It can be frozen for 10 miles out, but it still has room to move. I’ve seen the lake where one day it was frozen out past the horizon and the next day no ice in sight. If that’s not enough to deter you you also need to know that you’ll be dealing with shove ice. Because of the wind and waves, the ice is stacked up on itself. I have drilled through 12” of ice, found a foot of water and then another 12” of ice. Ultimately it is your choice to try the open lake. I’ll admit I tried it a few times when I was younger and had a bigger set on me. Hopefully you’ll take heed in my past experiences.


Very good advice and much appreciated. The plan wasn’t to go out far, but rather use our sleds to move our gear—we’re gonna pause on that idea indefinitely. It sounds like a few guys have been having success right off Fairport Harbor breakwall. I think we’ll just foot it and stay close to the break. Hopefully we’ll be able to lock in on some schooling perch.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Stay off the main lake over this way. We will be hearing about you on the news bro. Fish lagoons. We are here now and ice is 5-10". Only one nice perch since 930 this morning tho.


Thank you. I’ve tried the Lagoons on a few occasions with little success—just a few gills here and there. Are you finding a good bite over there?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just the one perch and lost two steelhead at the hole. Minnows and waxies. Lots of lookers but no takers. We were not in the spot we wanted to be due to the high winds. Probably going back tomorrow.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't try it on a south wind. Ever. Walk and spud on other winds. East winds could be bad there as well. Be extremely carefull.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Able to bring in a few steelhead on gold and silver spoons with shiners in Fairport Harbor. Headed over to the Lagoons only to get a few pumpkin seeds.


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jfegan said:


> Able to bring in a few steelhead on gold and silver spoons with shiners in Fairport Harbor. Headed over to the Lagoons only to get a few pumpkin seeds.


Where did you get the ice from in fairport? Thinking about giving it a go tomrrrow


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

East of the pier at Lakefront Park. Ice was extremely clear and 6-7 inches thick.


----------

